# Phoenix Suns @ Golden State Warriors



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (11-5)*

*Suns Roster* 
*Suns Stats* 





 * @*














*Golden State Warriors* *(12-6) *​*Warriors Roster**
Warriors Stats* 

​

*Dec 7th, 10:30 PM ET/8:30PM PT - Oakland Arena -Oakland, CA​ *


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

hmmm... I actually had Phoenix playing a great game, and end up losing this to Golden State only because we didn't have Leandro Barbosa back yet, as well as the fact that it would be a back-to-back game. 

However, in light of how they destroyed the Blazers, and thus, the starters didn't have to waste must energy, I see Phoenix running away with it tonight. We just have way too much momentum and swagger right now.

Obviously keys to the game are going to be what they have been all year: Nash and Marion have to play like their normal selves; Diaw has to have a good night (then again he's been good every night); our bench has to come through (and they have every night so far, and Eddie "IO" House" is back); we can't give up the easy 3's, which I don't think we will since we've gone back to a man-to-man style of defense; and we have to win the battle on the boards.

GO SUNS!

For those of you wondering, "IO" stands for "Instant Offense," since that's what Eddie House is :clap:


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

No you guys lose tonight. We are 8-3 at home. We are just as good as Suns or a little better. Warriors had four days off, they should pull this one off with all the practice for four days.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

We are not a bad match up against Golden States. We SHOULD win but with back-to-back game, it's a bit hard to tell especially we ran so much. The good news is the starters only played about 30mins last night and Nash only played 29mins. 

I don't expect another 55%+ shooting and 45pt blowout but I expect a win. 

This is the only to prove that we are still elite. All the other teams we beat are sucky teams except for Pacers (they are sliding down) and Denver. 


We need to win this tonight. We need to beat Warriors and Clippers and gain our #1 position.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> No you guys lose tonight. We are 8-3 at home. We are just as good as Suns or a little better. Warriors had four days off, they should pull this one off with all the practice for four days.


[Sighs] You posted the same thing in the other thread, just for the sake of humanity, shut up. You're making a horrible argument. First off, you've had one of the easiet schedules in the NBA, thus making your home/away record meaningless at this point in the season. It doesn't make a difference if you had four days off, the Suns are trained to play at a continuous pace, and considering we didn't have to try against the Trailblazers, you can consider us fresh. Next time list the keys to how your team will win, instead of just pointing out nonsense.


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

The Suns have not allowed 100 points since they went to man to man D. 
The Suns are short handed but they are playing very well right now. 


This is a good road test for the Suns. I like the Warriors but I don't think they are quite there yet.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> No you guys lose tonight. We are 8-3 at home. We are just as good as Suns or a little better. Warriors had four days off, they should pull this one off with all the practice for four days.


HAHAHA...Talking crap because they are 8-3...So just because you are 8-3 at home, it an automatic loss? LMAO...RIIIIIGHT. Anyway, it should be good, but didn't we beat y'all earlier, AND weren't you guys a lottery team last year? Talk when your team actually accomplishes something revelant to a playoff spot.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

This is gonna be a tough one that should go down to the wire. J-Rich struggled last time these two met, but I expect him to have a much better game this time around. Hopefully Raja can force him to take some bad shots early and get him out of rhythm. The Suns don't have the option of putting better-defender Leandro Barbosa on Davis this time either, so he'll probably have a good game. Will be interesting to see how Diogu fares against the Suns.

Thanks for making this thread, man. My three finals are tomorrow, so two more days and I'll be back in action.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Thanks for making this thread, man. My three finals are tomorrow, so two more days and I'll be back in action.


Yay! lol, We'll have a welcome back party, just for you! :cheers: :clown:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think the Suns are givena little too much credit, they have been playing mostly scrubs the last seven games, and the way they run their offense makes them unstoppable, don't forget that the Blazers were without Miles, and even with Miles they aren't a great team.

If the win last night had come against a stronger team like the Hornets or even the Kings then it would be something.

The last seven games you won were against the Raptors, a struggling Nets team, the Rockets without McGrady, a weary Pacer team, the Hawks and a blowout of a short-handed Blazers team.

The one team you beat that probably should have beaten you were the Nuggets over that span, every other team had something happening to them, they were all good wins and I'm not taking anything away, I'm just saying that Suns' real test comes tonight against the Warriors.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> I think the Suns are givena little too much credit, they have been playing mostly scrubs the last seven games, and the way they run their offense makes them unstoppable, don't forget that the Blazers were without Miles, and even with Miles they aren't a great team.
> 
> If the win last night had come against a stronger team like the Hornets or even the Kings then it would be something.
> 
> ...



See the thing is even if they're bad teams, we're suppose to be a "bad team." We're 3-4 against winning teams but we've been in every game except the Grizzlies game. A list that also includes Spurs, Mavs, Pacers, and Warriors which who we've beaten 101-86 last time we played this season. So, I don't see how they're the test. 


And this jack-*** who says Warriors will win because theyre 8-3 at home is acting like they're the Spurs who always win at home.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, I last remembered the Warriors were Dominated by the Spurs at home.

But this is two hot teams coming in, so it should be a good game no matter who wins.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> Well, I last remembered the Warriors were Dominated by the Spurs at home.
> 
> But this is two hot teams coming in, so it should be a good game no matter who wins.


Yeah, I was commenting about how you said we're given too much credit when coming into the yr we were suppose to be bad. Schedule hasn't been the best but we've been in every game when we play the strong teams. And since we've beaten the Warriors already. I dont know how the Warriors are the true test. Unless you just mean because they're playing us with hot streak as well. But yeah, should be a very well played game.


Glad to you see your Clips doing well, so far. If you keep it up, they're really shut up those people who say "its the Clippers." Someone put that in one of their quotes when I said it during the summer haha.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

The Pacific division is very competitive this year. Gotta love it...it's not competitive in the sense of sucking (like the Atlantic) but of actually doing well.

Anyway, I'm really looking forward to this match. It'll be close.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I was commenting about how you said we're given too much credit when coming into the yr we were suppose to be bad. Schedule hasn't been the best but we've been in every game when we play the strong teams. And since we've beaten the Warriors already. I dont know how the Warriors are the true test. Unless you just mean because they're playing us with hot streak as well. But yeah, should be a very well played game.
> 
> 
> Glad to you see your Clips doing well, so far. If you keep it up, they're really shut up those people who say "its the Clippers." Someone put that in one of their quotes when I said it during the summer haha.


Despite the loss of Amare, the Critics were still praising Phoenix before the beginning of the season, I don't think Amare is as good as everyone thinks he is though, all he does is provide an inside presence, but other than that, he's so overrated because of how good Nash makes him. He has improved offensively, but really, how much can you improve on dunking...

I think Phoenix is strong the same way Detroit is strong, teamwork and talent.

And the only reason I'd want Phoenix to win this game would be so it makes it more likely the Clips will beat them :angel:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Despite the loss of Amare, the Critics were still praising Phoenix before the beginning of the season, I don't think Amare is as good as everyone thinks he is though, all he does is provide an inside presence, but other than that, he's so overrated because of how good Nash makes him. He has improved offensively, but really, how much can you improve on dunking...
> 
> I think Phoenix is strong the same way Detroit is strong, teamwork and talent.
> 
> And the only reason I'd want Phoenix to win this game would be so it makes it more likely the Clips will beat them :angel:


20% of his shot attempts are dunks. He improved mightily on his outside shot, so much that the guy is nearly unguardable. He also improved in avoiding charges, something that plagued him in his first two years. FT% went up and his range extended. By watching him recently as opposed to two years ago, it is easy to see how the guy has improved drastically. Even when Nash isn't getting him assists, he's still unstoppable.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

not shooting well so far. 3-13. But we're only down 12-8. Now 12-10, ok now 14-10..score so damn quick.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We sure picked it up. damn. It's 17-15 Suns with 5 mins to go for first qrter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Diaw picks up his 3rd foul which they say was questionable (listening on the ktar 620 radio btw). But the bball Gods answer when Davis misses both lol


Suns lead 33-28 after 1. Not even shooting that well.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Ugh Diaw with 3 fouls after the first quarter is major trouble : /


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Warriors up 52-47 with 5 mins 20 secs left.

Jrich shot a T FT for illegal defense. And missed it. They said hes a 68% FT shooter lol.


54-49 now. scored 2 times in like nothing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash to the hoop and gets a call.

60-57 Warriors up. Will be 58 when Nash shoots his FT. 2 mins or so till halftime.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Warriors up 65-63 at halftime.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Nash D on Davis is hurting us. Diaw's early foul trouble is another problem.

The Warriors is shooting 56.5 percent from the field. This is clearly a problem with our defense. Mikestache better tell this team to start playing defense. Slow the game a little bit, they're playing small ball. They have fresher legs, don't run with them. Focus on getting back on transition. We can't beat them by outscoring them today. We need to make some stops.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

we've come out in the 2nd half. I got back to game with 8 mins left in 3rd and it was 74-69. Not sure if we're doing anything defensively different or just playing better we extended it 81-71 but since the connection was ****ing up. Warriors have closed in since. It's 82-77.


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

It's going back and forth so far in the third. The Suns opened up with a huge run and a ten point lead, but the Warriors have since had their own run and are now up 85-84. Looks like this ones going into the 120s.

BTW, anyone know why Troy Murphy isn't playing?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

goddamn. a lot of fouls being called.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ballin101 said:


> It's going back and forth so far in the third. The Suns opened up with a huge run and a ten point lead, but the Warriors have since had their own run and are now up 85-84. Looks like this ones going into the 120s.
> 
> BTW, anyone know why Troy Murphy isn't playing?



I think they said he's came down with some virus. Yeah it has been up and down this period.

Weird series of events. Warriors had last shot in the third and turned over to Marion somehow. The annoucner spoke so quickly, and threw to House to picked up a score. Then Warriors get called for an offensive foul with House taking the charge?

Suns lead 91-89 after 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash to the hoop and 1. 6:49 left

24 pts 12 assists for Nash so far

102-95. Suns up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They just said same ref who will remain nameless(and these are Suns announcers) has called Diaw for all 4 fouls. What the hell. I find that odd that the same guy has called them.

Damn turned it out couple of times in a row. it's 103-100. Suns up. 4:15 to go.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn another ****ing TO. Nash tried to pass in air, Davis picked it off and scored. Sloppy play with the basketball.


GS is now up 104-103. But they fouled Nash, so he's got 2 FTs coming up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

2 Missed 3's. Matrix rebound. Scores it. 107-104.

Dunleavy called for the O foul. 


Nash missed a shot then Thomas with rebound gets fouled. Woot!


109-104 with 2:02 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marion hit a big 3. But then someone goes and fouls Jrichas he shoots a 3. 

Nash got fouled makes 2.

made it 118-110. Warriors miss. Suns get it. And it's a final! Suns win.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

YEAH BABY! What a freaking win. I am so screwed with Finals, but I was an idiot to think I could watch the beginning of the game and then turn it off (taping it of course). Oh well, I can get a B instead of an A in 1 or 2 classes. This win was worth it.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, it's official... I'm damn scared about Saturday night now...


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rack up another win for the Suns. Good game guys.


The Good:
Rebounding! We're not particularly great at it (though not as bad as last year) but today we freaking dominated the glass, especially on the offensive end. Kurt grabbed 8 offensive boards himself and the team as a whole grabbed 16 (compared to Golden States' 7). This won the game for us.

Four players rack up double doubles. Nash with 28 and 14, Marion with 27 and 14, Thomas with 16 and 17, and my main man Boris with 10 and 10.

Free throws attempted. This has been one of our major problems this year (not getting to the line) but today we attempted 29 free throws. Nice job.

The Bad:

Turnovers. We did beat them in the turnover battle (17 to 18) but still 17 is not acceptable for the Suns.

Fast break points. You have to tip your hat to a team that beats the Suns in fast break points... in this case 30 to 18

The Ugly:

Foul trouble! Boris picked up 3 PF's in the first quarter alone. We can't do that with Barbs out! 



--------
All in all a good game. We started out shooting the ball pretty badly... especially Thomas who started 1 for his first 8 shots (however closed out strong shooting 5 of his last 10), but we rebounded and got back in the game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep, this was a big win! Oh, wow you get a B big deal :clown: I'm sure you'll do real well.


Nash had 28 pts 14 assists, 10-10 at FT line.

Marion had 27 of his own(4-6 from 3) , 14 rebounds

Thomas with 16 pts, and 17 rebounds!



Suns-Warriors Boxscore


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

It brings a tear to my eye ^_^ Awesome game by everyone on our team. However, I would like to see Diaw less in foul trouble.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> No you guys lose tonight. We are 8-3 at home. We are just as good as Suns or a little better. Warriors had four days off, they should pull this one off with all the practice for four days.


Don't talk for the rest of the year. PERIOD.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Free Arsenal said:


> Despite the loss of Amare, the Critics were still praising Phoenix before the beginning of the season, I don't think Amare is as good as everyone thinks he is though, all he does is provide an inside presence, but other than that, he's so overrated because of how good Nash makes him. He has improved offensively, but really, how much can you improve on dunking...


Wow you are one nice person.

And haha to that nice Warriors fan, beat you AGAIN.


ShuHanGuanYu: No namecalling.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Amareca said:


> Wow you are one nice person.
> 
> And haha to that nice Warriors fan, beat you AGAIN.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i'm glad I'm a nice person. :clown:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Thanks, i'm glad I'm a nice person. :clown:


And completely wrong! Congrats.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Simply LOL at the last 3 comments..


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

By the way the Suns are now on pace to win 57 games. Unbelievable.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Great team effort tonight. Nash's D might be bad, but he's still one of the best leader in the game today. He really makes his teammates better. A true floor general.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Laugh, laugh, and I'll laugh some more at that Warrior fan.


Anyways, Nash was great. 

And how the heck did Marion get 27pts!!! My gosh this guy is so quiet.

When I watched him I was thinking he had like 15pts.

3-D, The Chameleon, whatever you want to call him played well for being in foul trouble.


Clippers will be are challenge. 

But its back-to-back after Knicks game.

Should be a tough one.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

What a solid team we have! 
Diaw is really starting to amaze me...what a great pickup! 

Marion continues to get the job done. 

Nash is clutch. I want him taking shots or finding the open man in crunch time. 

Thomas keeps getting better and better. Imagine how dangerous he will be when Amare returns.

Bell may be the difference marker with his D, stroke, and intensity.

If the suns can stay healthy I think we can fight SA again this year for the title.

Nash/Barbosa
Bell/Jackson/House
Marion/Jones
Thomas/Diaw
Amare/Burke

I'm starting to believe in all 11 players. Add Grant to the mix and I'd say we are 12 deep.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

GS is a tough team though! Baron Davis and J Rich are really a great team. Fisher it a tough ******* off the bench. If they can land themselves an athletic post player, they will be up there. Keep Chris Bosh away from Oakland!

Now we just gotta beat the Clips...this might be a little tougher.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Derek Fisher is one of the best shooters. 

Every time he shoots I'm like "NO!" *swish*

And to that reference about the post play. 


They did pick up Diogu who (in time) should be a good post player for them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lukasbmw said:


> GS is a tough team though! Baron Davis and J Rich are really a great team. Fisher it a tough ******* off the bench. If they can land themselves an athletic post player, they will be up there. Keep Chris Bosh away from Oakland!
> 
> Now we just gotta beat the Clips...this might be a little tougher.



Bosh will be with Toronto up till 07-08 yr or something. They optioned for it like last yr or this summer.


hey hey hey, we got NY first on Friday on ESPN. Don't over look the Knickerbockers.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Despite the loss of Amare, the Critics were still praising Phoenix before the beginning of the season, I don't think Amare is as good as everyone thinks he is though, all he does is provide an inside presence, but other than that, >>>he's so overrated<<< because of how good Nash makes him. He has improved offensively, but really, how much can you improve on dunking...
> 
> I think Phoenix is strong the same way Detroit is strong, teamwork and talent.
> 
> And the only reason I'd want Phoenix to win this game would be so it makes it more likely the Clips will beat them :angel:


Those three words make this whole statement WAY worse than that Warriors fan...DUDE what are you thinking...? Amare OVERRATED...LMAO!!! You have to be like a Co-Owner of the Haterade Co. or maybe your smoking something VERY strong because last time I checked...NO Person in the WHOLE league could guard him. No Duncan could not, he OWNED/OWNS Duncan (INDIVIDUALLY folks, not his team) he shredded KG as a ROOKIE for 36, he Bangs on Yao with frequent regularity, Shaq can't handle his speed, need I go on? 

Oh and as already duely noted, he has improved his range, to the THREE! Now please tell me who could guard him if he comes out shooting like 40% from deep, when no-one is able to guard him when he is 15 ft away and closer??? 

And, I can obviously tell that you don't know this but he has only played organized ball for 5 years of his life. FIVE...he started his junior year of high school and went pro after his senior. He is still learning...Oh and he averaged 26 points per last year too. 

Dude, next time you try to post something along the lines of pure insanity by calling one of the best players in the game OVERRATED, you need to STOP...THINK (You missed this step), and then if you still don't have anything to say about a guy who is a perennial All-Star, and possible MVP candidate besides he is OVERRATED, on a Suns board...You need to leave this part of the board because you are in no way contributing to it at all.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> I think the Suns are givena little too much credit, they have been playing mostly scrubs the last seven games, and the way they run their offense makes them unstoppable, don't forget that the Blazers were without Miles, and even with Miles they aren't a great team.
> 
> If the win last night had come against a stronger team like the Hornets or even the Kings then it would be something.
> 
> ...


Now Clipper fans finally have a chance to be COCKY.  Like that feeling don't ya? Enjoy it while you can. It doesn't last very long. :cheers:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

The Matrix Effect said:


> Those three words make this whole statement WAY worse than that Warriors fan...DUDE what are you thinking...? Amare OVERRATED...LMAO!!! You have to be like a Co-Owner of the Haterade Co. or maybe your smoking something VERY strong because last time I checked...NO Person in the WHOLE league could guard him. No Duncan could not, he OWNED/OWNS Duncan (INDIVIDUALLY folks, not his team) he shredded KG as a ROOKIE for 36, he Bangs on Yao with frequent regularity, Shaq can't handle his speed, need I go on?
> 
> Oh and as already duely noted, he has improved his range, to the THREE! Now please tell me who could guard him if he comes out shooting like 40% from deep, when no-one is able to guard him when he is 15 ft away and closer???
> 
> ...


Okay, let's say for instance Amare doesn't have Nash to give him the ball down low. He's still got the post up moves, and he's still got the short range jumper, but what else? Sure he can shoot a wide open three, but not consistantly. People can still stop him though, a long range shooter does not really have as great a height advantage as people think, Bruce Bowen who is 6'7 can guard Dirk Nowitzki, not saying that Amare can be gaurded by Bowen, but there hasn't been a consistency just yet that no one can gaurd Amare.

Amare relies on Nash because he doesn't have handling skills. It's not just Amare I feel is overrated, it's almost all Centers in General, even Shaq is overrated. I mean sure he is dominant in that he gets the rebound, but without a true ball handler every team would just be crap. Last season the Clippers had to rely on Brunson... would the Amare be as dominating as he was last season on the offensive end if Brunson was running the offense? Or how about Francis? It's all speculation.

If I'm wrong about Amare, then I'm wrong, but I feel right now he is most definitely overrated. It's an opinion, don't get so angry.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Now Clipper fans finally have a chance to be COCKY.  Like that feeling don't ya? Enjoy it while you can. It doesn't last very long. :cheers:


Actually, I have a feeling the Clippers will get their second home loss to the Suns.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> Okay, let's say for instance Amare doesn't have Nash to give him the ball down low. He's still got the post up moves, and he's still got the short range jumper, but what else? Sure he can shoot a wide open three, but not consistantly. People can still stop him though, a long range shooter does not really have as great a height advantage as people think, Bruce Bowen who is 6'7 can guard Dirk Nowitzki, not saying that Amare can be gaurded by Bowen, but there hasn't been a consistency just yet that no one can gaurd Amare.
> 
> Amare relies on Nash because he doesn't have handling skills. It's not just Amare I feel is overrated, it's almost all Centers in General, even Shaq is overrated. I mean sure he is dominant in that he gets the rebound, but without a true ball handler every team would just be crap. Last season the Clippers had to rely on Brunson... would the Amare be as dominating as he was last season on the offensive end if Brunson was running the offense? Or how about Francis? It's all speculation.
> 
> If I'm wrong about Amare, then I'm wrong, but I feel right now he is most definitely overrated. It's an opinion, don't get so angry.



My thought is that center is NOT supposed to have great ball handling skill. When is the last time you see a center dribbling like a guard/forward? That's not their job. 

I agree that Amare doesn't have enough post up moves yet. In fact, Amare isn't even a center. He plays at center position but he is not a center (yet). 

As for Shaq, he doesn't need the ball to be effective. Just the fact that he IS on the court makes him VERY effective. Shaq is so huge and so dominant inside the paint. He attracts ATTENTION. If a center can attract double team, then he is WORTH it. Amare can attract double team but Spurs refuses to double team him. That's Spurs' strategy. They don't like double team. It's not because Amare can't demand double team. Another thing about Shaq is that he is GOOD at passing (unlike many centers today). Amare is not good at passing yet but he'll learn. Duncan actually delivers just as many passes as Parker if you watch Spurs' game. 

When you have a center who is strong inside, it opens up the shooters a lot and that's the strength of an elite team: Inside and Outside game. Spurs has it all. We have it to some degree but our team wasn't deep last year. This year is different. 

Amare is still very young and when his game is on, he is almost unstoppable. His shooting % has improves so much last season and when he gets his 3point going (which he said he will), he will be almost unguardable. Defense wise, he still lacks some concept. His help is usually slow and I think part of it is because he didn't play college basketball. I think Amare's defense will improve. There is no reason why he can't play good defense. He has the size, the strength and athletic ability.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Another thing about Amare (and most great centers) is that when the game is close and Suns needs to close the game out, they need somebody who can slow down the game and draw some fouls. We missed that TERRIBLY early on in the season against some elite teams. We did very well against Pistons for the first 3 quarters and then our offense/defense totally collapsed. We couldn't slow them down 'cause we had no inside presence at all. We couldn't draw fouls and that's when we need Amare the most. Amare draws tons of fouls and that can potentially put Pistons' defense in trouble if B.Wallace is in foul trouble. 

Basically, Amare is a lot more important than you think. Great inside players are so hard to find these days. Amare will be Suns' future. Nash is only here to bring out the best of Suns' players. Nash will get old soon. 

As for Clipper, it's great that they can finally be a playoff team.  I like cheering for the underdogs but too bad Clipper is in the same Division. lol I can't cheer for them.


----------



## hobbes2d (Dec 9, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Bosh will be with Toronto up till 07-08 yr or something. They optioned for it like last yr or this summer.
> 
> 
> hey hey hey, we got NY first on Friday on ESPN. Don't over look the Knickerbockers.



Ya but he meant not to trade Bosh to Us. Mike Babcock is a moron and Im sure he would take almost nothing for Bosh. Remember how many great players he traded for VC? LOL. We could probably trade Foyle and Dunleavy for Bosh and Babcock would take it. :clap:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

hobbes2d said:


> Ya but he meant not to trade Bosh to Us. Mike Babcock is a moron and Im sure he would take almost nothing for Bosh. Remember how many great players he traded for VC? LOL. We could probably trade Foyle and Dunleavy for Bosh and Babcock would take it. :clap:



haha, hey man you finally signed up and started posting. 

But yeah that's true. Although I heard Babcock was getting it from owners and such for doing that trade; VC for nothing. He's supposedly on the hot seat for it among other things. I doubt that happens again. a big star for nothing.


----------

